# war of the worlds live on stage



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

just come back from this, after seeing the 2008 one with russell watson i was somewhat a bit uneased about one of the girls from atomic kitten, rhidian roberts doing jeff waynes musical..............i had no doubts about jason donovan but............................

it was awesome, rhidian was awesome, as was liz and jason, if anything justin haywood seemed a bit off in comparison.

so how does 2008 and 2010 campare...........2010 was far superior - the stage effects were excellt too. 

i advise anyone to go and see this esp if your like me and grew up with the jeff wayne musical


----------



## JoeNobody (Feb 21, 2010)

I saw the Russell Watson version via YouTube. The live production is brilliant, and I'd considered getting tickets for this new one. I didn't realise Rhidian was going to do the JH/RW character - I'd have been unsure about him too.


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

i was very unsure - mainly after seeing him with that stupid hair do - but as much as i disliked him before - he was that good at the role i really thought better than russells. if you have facebook theres a war of the worlds page with the tour pics on it.

i was more unsure regarding the female lead - but she did equally as well - altho i did prefer the original female lead.

jason donovan was excellent - really was and theres alot of interaction - cast members running up and down the isles, alot more on offer than the o2 dvd that came out


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

I saw this in Glasgow a week ago, and my god was it good :thumb:


----------

